# [SOLVED] Kyocera FS-C5020N not printing in colour



## sinky17 (Apr 3, 2008)

One of our offices has a Kyocera FS-C5020N installed. Most of the users have no problem with this printer, but two users are having problems. They are unable to print in colour. The pages are being printed out in gray scale instead. The printer is setup on a Windows 2003 print server with the correct drivers installed.

I have checked the settings on the users machine and cannot find anything wrong. Dont know if I'm missing anything. Can someone help please :4-dontkno

Thanks


----------



## stephenlrg (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Kyocera FS-C5020N not printing in colour*

Have you checked their driver? When you print go to properties in the print dialogue box----then the imaging tab----click color rather than monocrome----if you'd like to set this as the default, do the same from the start menu/printers and faxes....

Hope this helps


----------



## sinky17 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Kyocera FS-C5020N not printing in colour*

Yeah got it thanks, the wrong driver had been selected. Just found it confusing that some users where able to print in color and some where not.

Thanks again


----------

